# First Gen Murano OEM Fog Light install



## stanz (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello, 
I'm new to the forum. This is my first post. Living in Oregon, I've decided that it's time for the wife's 2006 Murano S to get fog lights. I signed up hoping to find that someone had already documented an OEM fog light install for the first gen Murano. 

My first search attempts did not turn up anything, so please let me know if I missed it. Regardless, I will probably document my project here also.

I've already done some research and understand the pure play OEM route is to convert to DRLs at the same time. 

I'm likely going to leave the current headlights and wiring alone and run my own wiring, relay and rocker switch. This will also allow for the fogs and high beams to be operated together.


----------



## stanz (Oct 29, 2012)

Actually one request while I'm on this topic... I want to put the new rocker switch for the lights in the center console beside the power mirror and AWD Lock switches. Can someone tell me how to go about removing this switch panel so I can do the necessary cutting and wiring?

Thanks!


----------



## stanz (Oct 29, 2012)

This weekend I tackled the project. Thought I'd post some pics to document the project for others. While I did find that there was factory wiring in place go full OEM with the install, that would require upgrading to daytime running lamps and require additional parts (at dealer pricing too) for a feature I cared little about.

Instead I wired them directly the battery (fused) and I can turn them on whenever I want, independent of the headlights being on or high beams being on. Instead of creating a wire harness from scratch I chose to buy a quality wire harness kit that I had some success with in the past - one for hooking up PIAA fog lights.

The PIAA kit comes all set up with a relay, dash switch, power leads and battery and ground terminals. It's intended to be plug and play for their fog lights. To make it work on the Murano I needed to convert the bulb sockets to the 9006 style bulbs the Murano uses, added an inline fuse for connecting the relay power feed (normally the switched power feed) directly to the battery and also decided to ditch the PIAA fog light switch that came with the kit in favor of a Toyota rocker switch to give a more stock look to the install.

Toyota a more stock look in a Nissan? Well, the Nissan factory switch for the fog lights is integrated on the turn signal stalk. Since this vehicle didn't come with fog lights, I would need to get the stalk switch that included fog lights. That stalk switch requires upgrading to daytime running lamps too. Thus, the $12 rocker switch is a nice alternative and looks factory.

Here are the details:

Parts list:
(Pair) Aftermarket replacement for OEM foglights, made by TYC (sold by sonic_motors) on ebay; Left PN: 19-5462-00; Right PN: 19-5461-00 
(1) PIAA Relay wire kit; PN 34260
(1) Nissan OEM Finisher Trim Ring (Left); PN 62257-CC20A
(1) Nissan OEM Finisher Trim Ring (Right); PN 62256-CC220A
(Pair) 9006 Wiring Pigtails
(1) Toyota OEM Factory Fog Light Rocker Switch; PN 00550-35976
(Pair) Hella 9006 Fog Light Bulbs
(Misc) 16 Gauge Wire/Shrink Tubing
(Misc) 22 Gauge Wire/Shrink Tubing


----------



## stanz (Oct 29, 2012)

Parts Inventory:

TYC Foglights:



PIAA Wire Harness:


9006 Pigtails with 16 Gauge Leads:


Hella 9006 Bulbs:


Toyota Rocker Switch:


PIAA Switch w/Kit (switch not used, wiring reused with Toyota switch):


----------



## stanz (Oct 29, 2012)

Progress Pics:

Before Pic (factory knock-outs in place):


Factory Knock-out Removed:


Fishing Wire Down through Fenders:
-Note: I added some length (red wire) when soldering on the pigtails, the PIAA harness seemed like it was going to come up a little short and it's easy to stash a little extra wire:


Relay Zip Tied to Intake Tube (No great place to mount it & mounting tab is not a ground):


Switch Wiring & Install:
It took me a while to find good spot to run the wiring through the firewall. I finally found that the grommet for the hood release cable made a good spot. It requires working blind to route a fishing rod (I used a piece of solid 14 gauge wire) to poke through the grommet and feed the wire. The wiring from the PIAA switch was also going to be a bit short to get to where I needed it to be, so I added some length to it as well.

Interior Work:

22 Gauge Switch Wires Run to Console:


Back of Toyota Switch (uses standard blade connectors):

Terminal 2 - + Power
Terminal 3 - Relay
Terminal 4 - Ground

Toyota Rocker Switch Installed in Trim Panel:


Back of Switch Panel Install:


Interior Reassembled:


Wrap Up:

Fog Light Installed with Finisher Ring:


They Work!


----------



## stanz (Oct 29, 2012)

Some notes on the install:

Mounting Bushings:
TYC was kind enough to include bulbs, mounting bolts and bushings for installing the lights. However, the two lamps had two different brand bulbs and for each lamp they provided only one of the two plastic bushings required to secure the mounting posts on the back of the lamps to the bumper body (see pic below). 


I realized the bushing shortage when I was already way deep into the install. I tested it out with one bushing and the mounting bolt snug and they seemed plenty secure. I'm not worried about them at all, but if I was doing it again, I'd get two more from the dealer ($2 each).

Inner Fender Plastic Clips:
Most clips popped out easily and were easy to reuse, but there were a few casualties. Be prepared to replace a few, better yet buy a few in advance and call it done the first time.

Passenger side light install:
The windshield washer resevoir butts up right to the back of the light and restricts direct access to the fog light. I could not seem to find an easy way to get it completely out of the way. I was able to loose its mounting bots to get a little movement out of it. 

This is where I was glad that I added some length to my wire harness. I had enough to wire up the light before sliding it into the bumper. Using a small ratchet, I was able to tighten the mounting bolt blind (prepare to scrape some knuckles on this side).

Other than the above the total install was issue free and, including the wiring mods, took me somewhere between 4-5 hours to complete. 

One Additional Note:
Since I wired these directly off the battery, they operate independent of the ignition switch. Thus, they do not turn off when you shut the car off. I did not wire in a buzzer, so the indicator light is the only interior reminder that they are on. They will drain the battery if left on.

I'm very pleased with the outcome. I hope that this is helpful to some of you as well.


----------

